# Pennsylvania-7 yr. old female GR needs home!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

From: kssdss26 [email protected]
My friend Kim Sellers will pull this dog is anyone wants to adopt or rescue her.

Spayed- good with other dogs. Has chronic ear infection that will need to still be treated. 
IF you are approved I can help pull the dog and get her started on transport.

Ginger

Golden Retriever Mix: An adoptable dog in Huntingdon, PA
Large • Adult • Female

Hi! My name is Ginger! My family surrendered me to a new home because they couldn't care for me properly. I am really looking forward to a fresh start! I'm about 7 years old and have had limited experiences in my life. I am a little shy of new experiences. I seem to enjoy people and lived with a dog in my last home, too. I have probably never walked on a leash based on my reaction to having one on. But I can learn! I love to sniff around the playyard here at the shelter and am a quiet, curious girl.
More about Ginger
Spayed/Neutered • Primary colors: Yellow, Tan, Blond or Fawn, White or Cream Ginger's Contact Info
Huntingdon County Humane Society, Huntingdon, PA
814-643-7387
[email protected] Huntingdon County Humane Society
See more pets from Huntingdon County Humane Society
Pet Search Results: Adoptable Pets in Huntingdon, PA: Petfinder
For more information, visit Huntingdon County Humane Society's Web site• Coat length: Long

Huntingdon County Humane Society

***I JUST EMAILED ALL 4 OF THE PENNSYLVANIA GOLDEN RET. RESCUES FOR GINGER.*


----------



## cofam (Aug 12, 2011)

awww. I hope she finds a nice forever home! We're not on the east coast :/ but I'll pass along the info.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cofam!!*

COFAM

Thanks for passing the info along!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ginger*

Kim from Central PA Golden Rescue called and was told another rescue MIGHT TAKE HER, SO there is nothing definite for Ginger.
Hope I find out in the end what happened, but I may not.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Marvelous and heart warming update*

*HERE IS A HEARTWARMING UPDATE FOR SWEET GINGER!! I was told that this rescue has fosters and that Giner has a foster. Ginger really deserves to find someone that will love her for the rest of her life!!!*

COURTESY POST: GINGER IS NO LONGER AT THE SHELTER. PLEASE CONTACT CENTRE COUNTY PAWS IN STATE COLLEGE FOR MORE INFORMATION ABOUT ADOPTING GINGER ([email protected] OR (814) 237-8722). Hi! My name is Ginger! My family surrendered me to a new home because they couldn't care for me properly. I am really looking forward to a fresh start! I'm about 7 years old and have had limited experiences in my life. I am a little shy of new experiences. I seem to enjoy people and lived with a dog in my last home, too. I have probably never walked on a leash based on my reaction to having one on. But I can learn! I love to sniff around the playyard here at the shelter and am a quiet, curious girl.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Well done Karen, as usual, you are amazing!


----------

